# Topics > Smart home >  Sky, AI home assistant, Vivint, Inc., Provo, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Vivint, Inc.

vivint.com/products/smart-hub

vivint.com/products/app

----------


## Airicist

Vivint Sky: The smart home just got smarter

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> Live more and manage less with Vivint Sky: The voice-enabled smart home system that learns and responds to you.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to the Vivint Sky App

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> To start using the Vivint Sky app, you will need to send a remote access invitation to your email from your SkyControl.
> As mentioned in the previous video, the Smart Home Pro will help you set up your primary user.
> When sending your remote access invite, we recommend using the same email address that you gave us during your purchase process.
> When you receive the invitation email, click on the link and create a password.
> This email address and password will give you access to the Vivint Sky app and your online account. 
> Now it's time to download the Vivint Sky app.
> Search ‘Vivint Sky’ in your phone’s app store.
> Once installed, log in with the email and password you just set up.
> Just like on the SkyControl panel, from the app’s main screen, you can arm and disarm your system and access your smart home devices like cameras or thermostats.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the AI that wants to control your smart home"
Vivint's new virtual assistant, Sky, promises to manage your connected gadgets for you.

by Megan Wollerton
January 4, 2017

Article "Vivint’s Sky is an effort to turn the remote-control home into an actual smart home"

by Dan Seifert
January 4, 2017

----------

